# 100-Recipe Chicken breast challenge



## RemyTwo1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Alright guys, I've been on here a while and haven't found use for this particular end of the forum until now. There seems to be a lot in this forum about easy chicken recipes and grandma's chicken recipes and chicken in the oven, and that's all fine and good. However, I've just started a fitness program, and the only form of chicken I'm allowing myself to eat is chicken breasts. 

I figure I collect at least 100 recipes, pick 50, and rotate them throughout the year. The culinary reputation of anyone and everyone who reads this is on the line. So, who would like to offer one up? I just want all the "chicken breast" recipes in one place :P

If this one succeeds, we will continue with salmon. Yes, I will be posting recipes myself.


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2009)

I rarely use anything but chicken breast. This thread has a jillion chicken recipes. You can sub in chicken breast for any other listed type. 

Edit: Any particular restrictions? Since you are having a fitness thing does that mean low cal meals? Low fat? Or just anything goes as long as its chicken breast?


----------



## NAchef (Dec 7, 2009)

Wrap in bacon, deep fry, ohwait you said healthy huh? Sorry!


----------



## Eatthechef_Ruth (Dec 15, 2009)

Mustard chicken breasts wrapped in parma ham is a particular favourite and your nicely talked through it on eatthechef- which is useful as I need all the help in the kitchen I can get!

Though, don't you think you might get a bit bored of just chicken breasts? Saying that, the dedication to the diet is highly impressive- good luck with it!


----------



## cara (Dec 15, 2009)

1 kg Basmatirice
1 kg chicken breast
375 g red & yellow bell pepper
500 g carrots
500 g Zucchini
50 g flour
750 g veggie broth
50 g scallions
2-3 bunches Thai-basil
Currypowder, salt, pepper

1. cook rice
2. slice the chicken breast, cut the bell pepper in slices.
slice carrots and zucchini as the peppers
3. season the breast with salt and pepper. Sear on all sides then put aside
roast the veggie stripes, sprinkle with flour and currypowder and quench with veggie broth.
Mix well and saute for 5min, add the chicken stripes and saute until done.
Season with lemon juice 
4. cut scallions in fine rings, mince thai-basil and mix under the curry

serve with the basmati.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 15, 2009)

NAchef said:


> Wrap in bacon, deep fry, ohwait you said healthy huh? Sorry!


 
Since this would not have cheese stuffing it is a lite version.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is one of my favorite chicken breast recipes.  It is quick, easy, and is different from the usual chicken recipes.  You can also substitute other veggies like broccoli or carrots for the other vegetables. 

 Asian Foil-Wrapped Chicken
 ​ 
[FONT=&quot]3 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce[/FONT]  1 tablespoon sesame oil
½ teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1 garlic clove, minced
4 (5oz) chicken breast halves
1 large red bell pepper, seeded and sliced ½-inch thick
½ lb. snow peas
½ cup sliced water chestnuts
2 scallions, sliced
2 cups hot cooked rice

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]   Preheat oven to 500ºF.  Spray four 12-inch square sheets of foil with nonstick cooking spray.  In a small bowl, mix the soy sauce, sesame oil, ginger, and garlic.  Place 1 chicken breast half on each foil square and fold edges up but not over the chicken.  Scatter red pepper strips, snow peas, water chestnuts, and scallions evenly over each 4 chicken breasts.  Spoon equal amounts of the soy sauce mixture over the vegetables.  Fold the foil over the chicken and roll edges up tightly to seal.  Place the foil packets on baking sheet.  Bake for 12 minutes.  Check for doneness by opening one of the foil packets to see if the chicken is firm and juices run clear when the meat is pierced with a knife.  Serve with rice.


----------



## Sedagive (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheez-it Chicken

My mom used to make this and I always loved it.  It's just as good cold, the next day.

3 or 4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 box Cheez-it crackers, crushed
1 carton sour cream
salt and pepper
garlic powder

Heat oven to 350 degrees.  Coat chicken in sour cream.  I like to put a nice, thick coating, maybe 1/4 inch.  Dip coated chicken in Cheez-it crumbs.  This can get messy so use one hand for the sour cream and the other hand for the crumbs.  Place chicken on a non stick cookie sheet and sprinkle the salt, pepper, and garlic powder on top.  Bake for 45 minutes.

The sour cream really locks in the moisture and they come out very juicy and tender with a nice crunch from the cracker crumbs.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 3, 2010)

*Smouldering Chicken*

This is not your Grandma's Chicken!
Ingredients:
2 chicken breasts, bone in but skinless
1/3 cup Sriracha brand pepper sauce
2 tsp. Tobasco Pepper Sauce
1/2 medium onion, chopped.
2 tbs. Kikoman Lite Soy Sauce

Combine the sauces, and onion, and place in a plastic bag.  Add chicken and shake to completely coat the chicken.  Place in the fridge and let marinate for 2 hours.  Remove from the bag and place on a parchment paper-lined cookie sheet.  Roast in a 375' F. oven for 40 minutes.  Remove and serve with unsweetened apple sauce and a sliced avacado on the side.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## letscook (Feb 4, 2010)

Cheez-it Chicken-- i made that a few time its tasty  also do the same only instead of cheez-its try - sour cream and onion potatoes chips cruched up.  yummy


----------



## KBob (Feb 4, 2010)

Hammer chicken breasts flat. I use a cast iron skillet as the hammer.
Season lightly with salt, pepper and sage. Cover the breasts with prosciutto and swiss cheese and roll up. Secure with tooth picks.
Sauté in butter. Add a bit of minced onion or shallot to the skillet and cook until done. Add 2 cloves minced garlic as the onion is getting done.
Make a sauce with the pan fond, chicken broth and white wine. Reduce a bit and add heavy cream and chicken. Remove from heat before the cream breaks. I serve this with rice pilaf and asparagus.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 5, 2010)

Quick chicken soup. Cubed boneless skinless breasts, chopped carrots, celery, onion and potato placed in the pot covered by 2 inches with swanson chicken stock. Simmered till chicken was fully cooked and veggies were tender. Served over rice and topped with grated romano cheese.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 5, 2010)

The restaurant at the corner makes a great chicken dinner:
Char-grill boneless/skinless chicken breast.  Top with prosciutto, sauteed portabello mushroom(s) and Monterey jack and cheddar cheeses.  Broil to melt and lightly brown the cheese.  Enjoy.  To DIE for!

The food at the corner spot is _sooo_ good my neighbor calls it "her kitchen".  Can't remember the last time she cooked a meal!  Boston-good food in a town of 11,000.  And (bonus!) at small-town prices.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 5, 2010)

Soy Sauce Chicken

Marinate the chicken in
1 cup of soy sauce
1/4 cup of brown sugar
1 sliced green onion 
1 tsp sesame oil
1 shot of rice wine

Marinate for a day. Grill, Pan cook, or oven bake. 
To make the cooking process quicker. Cut up the chicken breast into pieces and marinate then saute with carrots, mushroom to make a stirfry


----------



## 61Grampyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife has had a lap-band.  In preparation for the surgery, one must reduce the "fat" in one's liver(cause they have to move it to do the surgery).  That prefaces that she could only have 2 oz of chicken breast or tuna in water with absolutely *NO* oil.(not even a little Pam). OK, here goes....grill em, steam in a micro-steam bag with garlic and celery seed. That's as healthy as we could get..


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 5, 2010)

*Recipe no. 1*

Pound breasts out flat and about 1/2' thick
Dredge in seasoned flour (salt, pepper, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder)
dip in beaten egg 
Dredge in breadcrumbs seasoned with oregano, basil, thyme, and parsley
Place on oiled baking dish 
Bake in 400 degree oven until cooked through and no longer pink. 
Top with mozrella or provolone cheese and turn off the oven until cheese is melted
Top with tomato sauce. 

*Recipe no. 2*

1 can french fried onions
1/4 cup butter (NOT margerine) melted
4 bnless chicken breasts

Crush the fried onions in a zip top bag then pour into a large dish.
Dip a breast into the butter then into the ff onions.
Press into the onions, flip and coat both sides well. 
place in a oiled baking dish
Repeat with 3 other breasts
Pour the remainig butter over the breasts
top with any remaining ff onions
Bake at 350 f until cooked through and no longer pink.


----------



## nomomojo (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm on the same 'diet'!! I eat chicken everyday and love it! But yes, it can get a bit boring, every day the same thing. But with this thread, hopefully we can spice it up a bit!

This is my favourite recipe:






Stuffed Chicken Breasts (servies 4)



1 small onion, chopped 
2 slices leg ham or bacon, chopped 
1 red capsicum, seeded and chopped 
2 button mushrooms, chopped
2 tbsp prepared basil pesto (I use Leggo's brand)
3 pitted black olives, chopped 
4 chicken breast fillets 
Salt & black pepper
Butter for frying


Fry onion and ham in butter for 5 minutes until onion is tender. Add mushroom, olives and capsicum and cook for a further 5 minutes. Remove mixture from pan and place in a bowl. Mix in the pesto and season.

Cut a deep pocket into the thick part of the chicken breast fillets (through the side or width of the breast). Spoon the mixture into the opening, and then secure it closed with a toothpick 

Cook chicken fillets for about 15 minutes until golden and cooked though. I usually cook for about 5 minutes on the top and bottom, and then once the filling is cooked through, place the opening side down and fry for a few more minutes, just to brown.

I normally serve with roasted pumpkin and potatoes, and steamed asparagus 

Hope you enjoy! I certainly do!!!


----------



## RemyTwo1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I love how 

1) It's been three years and the thread somehow got revived in between

2) It's taken me THIS LONG to get serious about my diet again. Don't worry I lost 20 pounds in between, but now I'm going for that sixpack.

Thanks for the recipes guys, much appreciated, any more are welcome.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 3, 2010)

simple simple. sprinkle with garlic powder, black pepper, and paprika ( smoky or whatever you like) then grill on a george forman grill. stays moist without a coating or skin. good luck


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 4, 2010)

you will need to google quite a lot.
Chicken Chat
Chicken Biriani
            Lazeez
 Murgh aangar
            Reshmi
Kabuli murgh


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 4, 2010)

Chicken Soup!  What makes this soup special is the attention to detail.  The health benefits come from wholesome ingredients and nutrients extracted from the bones.  Thjs soup is made over two days so that it is 99% fat free.  It has a rich texture and great flavor.  Enjoy.

Ingredients:
3 bone-in chicken breasts
3 stalks celery
1 large yellow onion
1/2 tsp. dried sage, or 2 tbs. fresh sage leaves
1/4 tsp. coarse ground black pepper
2 large carrots
1 1/2 tsp. Kosher Salt
1 tbs. cooking oil
1/4 cup pearl barley

Remove the skin and place into a three quart dutch oven.  Brown the skins on all sides.  Add 4 cups of water and boil.  Remove the bone from the chicken breast meat, crack, and add to the water.  Chop two stalks of the celery and add to the water.  Cover and simmer over low heat for two hours.  Sllice the carrots and cut the chicken into 1/2 inch cubes.  Place in freezer bags, seal, and refrigerate.

Taste the broth.  Remove the pot cover and cook for 30 minutes to concentrate the broth.  Taste again and season with salt to taste.   Strain the broth through a fine mesh strainer, or through cheese cloth into a sealable container.  Place into the refrigerater and chill overnight.  When ready for the chicken soup meal, remove the broth from the fridge and lift the hardened fat from the broth.  Place the broth into the pan and bring to a boil.  Add the barley to the broth and let cook for thirty minutes.  Chop the remaining two stalks of celery the carrot slices, and the onion, and add to the simmering broth.  Add the sage and black pepper.  Let simmer until the carrot is cooked through.  Taste and correct the seasoning.  At this point, you may wish to add a little garlic powder, soy sauce, and maybe a touch of ginger.  Stir, cover, and simmer for twenty minutes.  While the soup is simmering, add the cooking oil to a stainless steel, or cast iron frying pan preheated over medium-high heat.  Wipe with a paper towel until just a sheen of oil is left on the pan surface.  Add the diced chicken and lightly brown.  Remove from the pan to a seperate bowl.  

Ladle the soup into serving bowls and equally distribute the diced chicken.

This soup is more work than standard chicken soup.  It's truly the gourmet version, bonless, and with a great broth flavor, coupled with succulent and juicy/tender chicken.  Serve with a good crusty Itallian or french bread.

Hint, for that wow factor, make a batch of bisuit dough and drop by spoonfulls into the boiling broth.  Cover and steam the dumplings for 20 minutes before serving.  Remove the dumplings to a seperate bowl, ladle the soup into serving bowls, and add the chicken.  Place one  or two dumplings into each bowl and serve poping hot.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2010)

Goodweed, that soup looks delectable. I have bookmarked it. I will probably use the recipe more as a how-to than for exact quantities.


----------

